# biogen labs



## big keith (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi 
I???m Keith just wanted to introduce myself in a 39, 5???11??? 205lb just getting back into the gym its so cool how your body remembers how to workout and how your body bonuses back after years of not going to gym. I???m at that point where I just picked you some new gear, back in the day there was a very good product red dragon I LOVED I got my hands on biogen lab. Does anyone have any info on this lab, it looks good and I went on there website they have this line called x-series has any one used it??? 
Thanks 
Be safe 
BK


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*big keith* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

big keith said:


> Hi
> I???m Keith just wanted to introduce myself in a 39, 5???11??? 205lb just getting back into the gym its so cool how your body remembers how to workout and how your body bonuses back after years of not going to gym. I???m at that point where I just picked you some new gear, back in the day there was a very good product red dragon I LOVED I got my hands on biogen lab. Does anyone have any info on this lab, it looks good and I went on there website they have this line called x-series has any one used it???
> Thanks
> Be safe
> BK



post this in anabolic zone dude you will get help there


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums


----------



## big keith (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok so I’m new to this site have looked around and got a lot of info that I didn’t know and even changed a lot of my thoughts on gear and my diet (thanks ). But one thing kind of  gets  me, what’s all the negative feedback and the needless put downs??? As for me I came to this site looking for input from men that shear the same interest  in their health and wellbeing . everyone has their own way at looking at things, IE. The glass is half full or half empty.. it’s the same thing but many people look at it differently. Just because someone has a different outlook on the same situation doesn’t call for derogatory comments I know just from looking at the post on this site some funny guy is going to say something smart as a reply to what I just posted .. 
Be safe 
B.K.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't take it personally BK.  The folks here are hard, but sometimes you have to just brush it off and keep on keeping on.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------

